# Morphe cosmetics



## Prettypackages (Dec 1, 2015)

So I've seen that this brand is pretty popular on Instagram, and I was wondering if any of you have tried their eyeshadow palettes.  I'm tempted, especially the taupe one they have.  Any thoughts?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 2, 2015)

I quite like the 35T palette. That and the 35K (I think that is the code - the Kona colored one?) are my favorites, along with the Soul of summer 12-pan, if you can deal with the shimmer. I always wear primer under them and I don't find them to crease or fade any more than other eyeshadows. I like the price, because these palettes give me a chance to use colors I would not necessarily purchase on their own.


----------



## coachkitten (Dec 2, 2015)

I saw that they are offering some of their items on Haute Look today.  I am interested in the concealer palette. Has anyone tried it?


----------



## nikkay2Desire (Dec 3, 2015)

I went to the physical store here in Burbank, and I tried a lot of their stuff and it works pretty good. I initially only went in for brushes, but ended up purchasing more than that.


----------



## unknowndreamerx (Dec 4, 2015)

Their palettes are amazing! The color/pigmentation payoff is incredible!
I own their Jaclyn hill palette, 35o palette, 35n, and their 35k. 
And they are so cheap about $22.99 each palette!


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 5, 2015)

thanks everyone!   are they the same as the coastal scents palettes that used to be really popular?


----------



## sagehen (Dec 6, 2015)

Prettypackages said:


> thanks everyone!   are they the same as the coastal scents palettes that used to be really popular?


not at all.


----------



## Prettypackages (Dec 6, 2015)

lol  thank you!  I'll have to jump on the taupe one as soon as possible. 





sagehen said:


> not at all.


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 14, 2015)

I'm interested in finally dipping my toes in the water after reading about this line so much on social media. Do they still sell the Jaclyn Hill palette? I don't see it online.


----------



## nikkay2Desire (Dec 15, 2015)

They have it in the physical store ??????


----------



## bunnypoet (Dec 16, 2015)

nikkay2Desire said:


> They have it in the physical store ������



Thank you! I will have to make the trek across the Valley to look for it.


----------



## leonah (Jan 1, 2016)

to all of you that owns their popular 35o palette, is it worth getting it? aren't there a lot of dupes already for mac eyeshadows (which I mostly have)? especially the two last rows in the palette are amaazing but they look a bit like texture, red brick, rule, brown script, soft brown etc so that's why I'm hesitating a bit to get it but it's so beautiful and the price is cheaper than buying like 4 pan eyeshadows of mac in sweden so I'm on the fence about that one but if there is a lot of dupes already to the regular mac shadows I don't think I need it please someone help me decide


----------



## dash4 (Feb 23, 2016)

I recently bought the Morphe M438 brush and it is almost to the same as the Sigma F35.. I think Sigma is made with synthetic fibers and the M438 is made of Sable. .. but they feel almost identical.  The Sigma F35 is $24.. and the M438 is $9.99..  The Sigma F35 is one of my favorite brushes of life.. I have 3 of them.. but I will not buy it again.


----------



## dash4 (Feb 23, 2016)

leonah said:


> to all of you that owns their popular 35o palette, is it worth getting it? aren't there a lot of dupes already for mac eyeshadows (which I mostly have)? especially the two last rows in the palette are amaazing but they look a bit like texture, red brick, rule, brown script, soft brown etc so that's why I'm hesitating a bit to get it but it's so beautiful and the price is cheaper than buying like 4 pan eyeshadows of mac in sweden so I'm on the fence about that one but if there is a lot of dupes already to the regular mac shadows I don't think I need it please someone help me decide



I love it.  I think it is definitely worth it.  I am not sure if there are any dupes for the mac shadows you listed.  I can compare them later if you would like.  Morphe mattes are not that great in general, but I do think the ones in the 35O palette are better than some of their other palettes.. Morphe metallics are where it is at.  Some of the shades are so metallic they look wet.   

The only downside is the packaging / plastic palette.. it is very cheap and does not protect the shadows adequately.   but otherwise, I love it..


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 23, 2016)

I just bought a few of their new shadows. I'll try to get you guys the swatches up this weekend.  I also owenjoy another thread some INGLOT swatches too.


----------



## sagehen (Feb 23, 2016)

DILLIGAF said:


> I just bought a few of their new shadows. I'll try to get you guys the swatches up this weekend.  I also owenjoy another thread some INGLOT swatches too.


Ooh, please do. I have my eye on a few.


----------



## Haven (Jun 16, 2016)

I went to Morphe today. What a dangerous place for my wallet. Those palettes, JS, la splash, etc. I bought too much 

eta: They still have the JH palette in stock @ the Burbank store.


----------

